# First night in my new sundance van and ohh bugger!!



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

All was well, picked the van up on saturday and drove home to have a play with my new toy, everything was working good. Was surprised that all was well to be honest, as this goes against the grain with swift!. Headed off to get the first night in the van with the misses. Made the rear lounge into a double bed and nodded right off with a smile on my face. Misses got up in the middle of the night for a pee and i followed in after she was finished. Lay on the bed and, crack bang, i was on the floor!!. Removed all the bed sheets and what have ya, and there it was the slats at the bottom had broken!!. Now i am only 13 stone and the misses about 9 ish so it was'nt overloaded!! 
After a closer inspection of the main slat, i was surpirised just how weak and light the materials are. There is really no weight in the main slat at all, and when you look at whats it made from, its like boxa wood!!. My questions are this to swift, if they are reading, is this material supposed to last the test of time?. I mean the misses mum and dad have had there caravan for 30 years and not once has anything broken like that. Do you make/design these vans to last 30 years?. I am all for lightness and progress but at the price of strength?. 

Gregg


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

get straight in and complain, but suggest that you get permission to modify the replacement slats with sturdier ones and give them a bill.
include taxi ride to and from the timber dealers.

cabby


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Your thread title certainly got MY attention..... 8O

Quite disappointing in the end.

Sorry about your mishap though.

Dougie.


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint you dougie!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Trance said:


> After a closer inspection of the main slat, i was surpirised just how weak and light the materials are. There is really no weight in the main slat at all, and when you look at whats it made from, its like boxa wood!!.
> Gregg


Far be it for me to defend Swift but our bed slats are actually made of good quality polished beech and do the job of holding the beds up very well.

It would have been a nice touch to have had them attached firmly enough to the van so that they don't slide out of place and finish up on the floor when we go round a roundabout but hey, you can't have everything.

G


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I am sorry to hear this, I know exactly how you feel right now. 

This is exactly what happened on my Swift 630L. First night away and the rear bed collapsed.

At the Newbury motorhome show I looked at new Swift motorhomes, and saw two with beds about to collapse, same design fault as mine.

Swift know about this I have written to their managing director.

On handover I was told the dinette bed had wrong fittings sent with the motorhome, this was 26th April.

This morning I called Swift to ask when the new fitting would be sent to dealer was told they have no date from their suppliers. I asked for the fittings to be taken off another vehicle in stock or from production line stock.

I was told they keep no stock, a batch is made of each model, parts are ordered in for that build only. They do not know when another run of 630L will be made. Cannot give me a date for the parts I need to use the dinette bed. I have waited just about two months now.

Anyone buying Swift with rear lounge that converts into a bed should check that the seat base fits correctly on top edge of the base front. Some do not reach all the way across the top edge, some do not reach at all at one end.

As soon as you sit down the seat base pushes down past the top edge of the seat front, pushes it forward and it collapses inside.

Swift are monitoring this forum now, perhaps they can tell us why their motorhomes are still being supplied with these known faults that we keep telling them about?

As I mentioned in another thread, someone on this forum is putting together a known list of faults with Swift motorhomes. Perhaps this list could be made available to prospective purchasers of a Swift motorhome.

When they order their motorhome they could hand over the list and ask for confirmation that their new motorhome will be free of the listed faults that other have had.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I am relatively new to motorhoming i.e. just over 12 months. We started with a Swift, experienced the same problems with the bed as reported, generally felt the build quality was very poor, i.e. all superficial and very little substance.

It is appalling that Swift and other similar companies pay little regard to customers comments once they have sold their produce. We have voted with our feet, prefer the quality of german manufactured MH's - what a shame, perhaps a sign of the times though.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Sundance Beds*

Hi Guys

Sorry to hear of the problems with your beds. 
We have investigated this and we will inform dealers of our solution today. We will also ensure we have the parts in stock so that they are readily available.

Regards

Customer Care


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just over a year ago I looked at a Sundance with the veiw of buying , but was not happy with the build quality. 8O 
I bought A Hymer B584 because the difference in quality between the two is astronomical..a shame because I wanted to buy british :roll: 

ohhwell.......... :roll: . wont fall out of bed anyway


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I do hope Swift get their quality back up to the mark quickly - as I keep on repeating our nine-year-old Bessie is absolutely fine and has been very little trouble. Seems solidly built from good materials.

Glad to see an increasing number of helpful responses from customer care at the factory, which I hope are being followed through by action.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> .
> 
> Glad to see an increasing number of helpful responses from customer care at the factory, which I hope are being followed through by action.


You're absolutely right Mike. If you feel that the manufacturers and the dealers are listening sympathetically and working with you towards a solution it makes all the glitches and faults that much more bearable. As with any problem, if you do not feel you are being listened to then it is even more stressful than it need be.

I hope that this time next month all the problems we've had will be a dim and distant memory but there are times when it is hard to see the wood for the trees.

G


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Built my bed using IKEA slats and seems as solid as a rock so far with about 50 nights kip on them since beginning of May.


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to say that this is my second Swift and I would not buy another. The interior finish is poor, the back up is poor, the delivery is poor and the way things are going so will I be poor. How difficult is it to align the doors and top cupboard latches or are they adjusted at the factory so that they swing open when going around roundabouts. It took me 2 hours to properly adjust the lot, now they don't fly open and an added bonus is that they don't rattle either.
I totally agree regarding the slats, they are not made for the purpose they are built for. It is all very well that Swift say they are aware of the problem, but my question is why were they allowed out of the factory? all these vehicles are supposed to be checked prior to delivery.
Just another point I would like to raise and that is a question of the plumbing. The waste tank has the facility for left and right entry waste points which are built into the tank. Why do they only use one side, drains on sites are all over the place some left some right, if you want to empty your vehicle you have to make sure that you are on the correct side or you might need to turn the vehicle around, what a pain.
The second problem is the fresh water tank I had to laugh when I saw the plug in the centre of the tank connected by way of a chain, reminded me of a sink unit. For those who are not familiar with this device, you have to lift out the seat, lift up the wooden rack which exposes the tank you then need to undo the cap to expose the plug and chain. To release the water you need to put your hand in the water, grasp the chain firmly and pull the plug out. Well that is the theory any way unfortunately what happens is the chain snaps and the plug stays in place, obviously Swift did not account for the downward water pressure. Next you have to prise it out with your finger nails or if you don't have any, a screw driver will do, once the water is away then repair the chain, job done. I have to say only an idiot could have designed this feature, as a plumber of over 30 years experience I have re plumbed these two issues, money wise around £20.00, time 4 hours, result two waste outlets. Fresh water outlet under the vehicle adjacent to the side skirt for easy access, so if the Swift group are as they say monitoring this forum I would like to know why they have not addressed these in built faults. Waste pipes should be of a rigid construction, you only have to check the forum, how many people have complained about the length of time the kitchen sink takes to empty. The problem is the flexible waste pipe, you don,to find them in your home so why in a motorhome? Bearing in mind the cost of these vehicles they should be manufactured right in the first place. Mr Powell of Swift why have you not returned metblue phone calls unlike you he is a very busy man and has no time to stay on the phone line listening to your music he wants to talk to you about his faults on his van he is already familiar with music as he is a biker and rides a bike which is far more reliable than his swift


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Just over a year ago I looked at a Sundance with the veiw of buying , but was not happy with the build quality.
> I bought A Hymer B584 because the difference in quality between the two is astronomical..a shame because I wanted to buy british
> 
> ohhwell.......... . wont fall out of bed anyway


Thats two of us then...

Well Swift if you are monitoring these posts I actually ordered a new Swift 590 RS from the show at the NEC IN feb this year, but after all the bad reports of built quality I read on here I ended up cancelling the Swift and spending a bit more money on a Hymer from the same dealer. After reading these recent posts it would seem as though it was money well spent.

It is a pity we can not buy a British product these days without all the hassle. I would like to think when we replace the Hymer we could buy a Swift as I really like the design especially the inside, but with the quality as it is no way.

Please Swift sort out these peoples problems and then get the quality control sorted out then we can once again buy a Good quality Swift motorhomes.

Richard...


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

thats 3 of us then as my bike is more reliable than the swift


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you swift for your reply. Lets hope you have a good solution!.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*bed problems*

we are now in2008 and we had exactlly same problem on outr first night when bed collapsed ...swift quallity ....you have got to be joking


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 
older swift caravans never failed. Two newer purchases failed in the bed and other departments.
Having years of experience in maufacturing quality products why do we now have silly faults.
Do the people that design these expensive vehicles actually use them themselves.
Long live quality control
( the wine is getting to me now)

Dave P


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*YEp*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi
> older swift caravans never failed. Two newer purchases failed in the bed and other departments.
> Having years of experience in maufacturing quality products why do we now have silly faults.
> Do the people that design these expensive vehicles actually use them themselves.
> ...


Dave,I do.Peter.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*swift lifestyle590 broken bed.*

Gregg

I have had the same problem with my mh,took it back to the dealer after 3 months ,all they did was relocate the scews ( tempory fix ) no mention of replacing the very weak material it is made of .
If you look at the side bench it is made of studier stuff.

What i have done is made a couple of supporting legs which fit under the edge of the bed we all sit on when getting out of bed

Come on swift make my time in bed enjoyable

Regards

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Information*

Lifestyle

Send us a PM with your details and we will get in touch with you.

Regards
Kath


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> Come on swift make my time in bed enjoyable


Err!!...........I don't think their after sales service goes that far....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

badger said:


> _Come on swift make my time in bed enjoyable _
> Err!!...........I don't think their after sales service goes that far


 :lol: :lol: Laughed my socks off at that. Thank you, Badger :wink:

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

I had better be careful what I say!!!!

Kath


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It happens in Explorers as well!!!! Our bed collapsed the first night!!!
Richard


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting thread. The stupidly weak bed slats was the reason we walked away from a swift after seeing them broken on a new van on a dealers forecourt. It made one wonder what else was designed like that but which was out of sight?

Dragstar, Would you believe the hymer I own has the same ridiculous plug in the fresh water tank. Is it possible you could pm/email or post details on how, and with what supplies, you plumbed in a proper valve and drain. Thanks.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*swift lifestyle590 broken bed.*

Maybe Swift will supply a pair of crutches with all new motorhomes

Les


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

The comments about the way to drain the fresh water tank on a Swift are interesting. My Adria has a thermostatically controlled valve which dumps the contents, should there be a danger of the water freezing in the tank. To empty manually you just have to lift the valve button. 
Pete.


----------

